# Odd Thomas



## Banzai (Jul 12, 2007)

Has anyone else read this Dean Koontz book? It's the first of his that I've read, and I thought it was amazing. Definitely one of the best modern horror novels I've read, and I'll be looking into Mr Koontz's works. And has anyone read the other two in the Odd Thomas series? Are they as good?


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Jul 12, 2007)

i have read all three. 
i read the second one first, then the third, then the first. so i knew the ending in the first, it was still good though.
i enjoyed them but i found that he tended to repeat what had happened in past books which was kinda annoying but it didnt take away too much.
by the light of the moon is pretty good aswell.


----------



## Dan (Jul 12, 2007)

_Odd Thomas _was...okay, I guess.  I can't read Koontz anymore.  It's a shame, because I read the majority of his stuff (_Phantoms, Darkness, Twilight Eyes, Watchers..._those and others were all great stuff) up to and including _Life Expectancy, _which I put down for good halfway through that gawdawful bank scene_._  That and _From the Corner of His Eye_ made me swear off Koontz forever.  He flat out cannot write dialogue anymore, and he cannot write a believable relationship, either.  It's actually painful to read.  

Then again, he can't hear me bitching with that giant stack of money in the way.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 12, 2007)

I really enjoyed the first two books of the Odd Thomas series and am waiting to get my hands on the third. 

Also check out the Christopher Snow stories: Fear Nothing and Seize the Night...like Odd Thomas but amped up a little more.

By the Light of the Moon and The Taking were good, too.


----------



## Mortar&Pestle (Jul 12, 2007)

I read Odd Thomas and loved it. It was the first Koontz book I had read. I listened to Life Expectancy on Audiobook next. I thought it was pretty good. I started Midnight, but haven't read enough of it (20-30 pages) to have an opinion on it though. I got Forever Odd for Christmas and read it all the way through. Easy read, and short. It was ok, but I was disappointed with it. It doesn't compare to Odd Thomas at all. I was expecting the greatness of Odd Thomas, and didn't get it. The next should be interesting for me. My expectation is lower, so I hope I enjoy it.


----------

